# Companion Coupon?



## George K (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a companion coupon on my AGR account. I get that it's not valid for "sleeping car accommodations," but I was wondering if *I* book a sleeper on my own (AGR) account, can I apply the companion coupon to *that*?

Just thinking....


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 17, 2018)

Guest Rewards pretty much doesnt acknowledge sleeper car passengers. What I find frustrating is they give 50 percent point bonus for Acela first class, 25 percent point bonus for any trains Business class. Zero bonus for sleeping car ticket purchases. And this dates back pre Anderson.

The coupons I get with the Amtrak rewards Visa are worthless. I doubt the coupon is good in your case but its worth a call to find out.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2018)

No you cannot use it with sleepers or the rail fare portion of sleepers. You can also not use it with Saver fares or any other discount fares (like senior) - only a full fare Value or above fare.


----------

